# I Need Help With a FA-1 and a FB-1 unit wiring



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

im Sure i missed this some where so here goes i found a post by George Schreyer on his page http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/fa_tips.html but I'm a bit confused on what i would need to do dose any body have full picture of a FA-1 and a FB-1 and the wiring. 

What i am trying to do is make a Rio Grande Ski Train right now i have the FA-1 unit just got a FB-1 used unit the FB-1 dose not have the mu plugs on it i did purchase the ends from All Electronics and swapped the wires to match the Aristo Craft set up. 


What i would like to do is Isolate the trucks so that i could run battery only or track only when running Battery i would be running off of a Homemade TE car with li-on packs installed in a boxcar i have that part down but the FA-1 and FB-1 wiring i don't geti know i may need to use a different mu set up for the power and Amps that might be going through Each loco 



Can any one help me out Thanks


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to the Ottawa Valley Garden Railway Society club page at http://ovgrs.editme.com/BPIndex you will find a list of locos that have been written up for Battery RC conversion. Both the vintage and newer versions of the FA are included. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Doug But it looks like they go into it on USA Train not an Aristo the only thing i see is Changing the Mu Plug Location


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Oops Never Mind Doug i got it over looked it


----------

